# Antelope Drawing Results



## Iamhunting (Oct 24, 2005)

No luck this year. Good luck to everone else.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I got a tag for my second choice.. So I get a point and a chance to shoot a goat


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Finally got our any antelope tags for the Bowman area!!! We each had 7 preference points.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as sotaman.
Doe/kid tag.
And got my 3rd preference point.
north14.. You guys earned a "A" tag!!


----------



## gman (Oct 9, 2003)

Was fortunate enough to get a goat tag for 11 A and am asking for some assistance on a good area to hunt in??

Any help would be very much apprecited.

Thanks

gman


----------

